# Redundence storage network NFS/Vmware



## Tahoo (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi FreeBSD forum

Great forum

I´am working on a FreeBSD ZFS/NFS storage solutations for VMware.
My problem is how to make redundency storage Network between the Storage and vmware (ESXI) host right.
I have created a simpel Network diagram (Network.png) (The management Network is no problem  - only the storage Network.) I have no storage Network switch, only direct fiber cable between the NIC/Server.

VMware server has a datastore on both NAS01 and NAS02 at the same time.

I will need some redundency

If the NIC X0 on VMware server01 failed, it will automatily use the NIC X1 on the same server to access the datastore on NAS01 true the direct fiber from NAS02 to NAS01. And fallback when the NIX X0 on the vmware server 01 is okay again

I think that a need to make my 4x10Gbit NIC in VMware01/VMware02 to act like a Swicth, but iám not sure, and what about IP address and subnets - one subnet for all, or differens subnet, STP ? what about VMware NIC setup Bridge ?

Can anyone give me some hint in the right way, is it all wrong ??

Thanks


----------



## `Orum (Sep 27, 2016)

The right way to do this is to set up HAST.  Part of this setup is to configure CARP, and following the instructions to configure that it should be obvious what address (layer 3) you want the virtual servers to connect to.


----------



## Tahoo (Oct 6, 2016)

But hast has bad performence...


----------



## `Orum (Oct 7, 2016)

Tahoo said:


> But hast has bad performence...


Storage is always a trade off.  Low cost, high performance, redundancy/integrity/availability: choose two.

That said, I haven't noticed much performance degradation when using HAST, and usually if you're deploying it, you care much more about redundancy/integrity/availability than high performance.  And, you can have high performance too, but the hardware costs can be steep, and it will require proper design and deployment for your environment and expected load.


----------

